# climbing gear to hang loc on stands.



## mbhall (Dec 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions for climbing gear to hang loc on deer stands?
I have read that some people use a safety harness with a lineman's belt attached.  I would love to hear some ideas on this subject.  What is the easiest and safest way to hang one of these stands?


----------



## Brad (Dec 26, 2009)

I use the HSS system with the linemans belt that they make and it works great, no more hanging on for dear life and working one handed.


----------



## SneekEE (Dec 26, 2009)

I use my climbing stand. Then pull up lock on. Then as I go down I scew in steps.


----------



## winford (May 5, 2010)

any safety harness that has lineman attachments on the side to free up both hands.


----------

